# New to forum & have my first batch in bater



## KansasKaren (Feb 12, 2013)

This is day 6. I can see veins in several but not sure if the ring'ed ones are okay?
Any comments/ help is appreciated


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome. I am in my first hatch going on now. I can't help with yor question, but welcome.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My guess is the ringed ones are duds but I am far from experienced in this matter. Personally I leave all the eggs in the incubator, even the ones I think are duds, just in case my judgement is off. There's no harm done in doing that... after 23 days if nothing happens they go into the waste bin.


----------



## cannedman (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a good site that show the different stages of the egg.

http://chat.allotment.org.uk/index.php?topic=73884.0


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello & welcome aboard. I'm no help with your questions unfortunately. I've never incubated before. Just wanted to pop in and say hi though.


----------



## KansasKaren (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow the pics were great. How do you check fertility on a dark shelled egg? My Welsummers are very deep brown eggs.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pics! I had a red ring once and it became a dud =\

Great link to the development stages. Very cool!


----------



## cannedman (Jan 26, 2013)

KansasKaren said:


> Wow the pics were great. How do you check fertility on a dark shelled egg? My Welsummers are very deep brown eggs.


You need to be in a very dark room and a real bright light. The LED flashlights works great.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Red rings are duds. That means the embryo started to develop then died. The ring is formed when all the blood is drawn out to the edge because of the death.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

welcome to the forum, how did the hatch turn out ?


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

19 hatched last night! So excited! Our first time.22 eggs to go.several are working on it !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to Chickenland from NJ.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like you have a couple non fertile eggs. But I would wait until day 10 just to be on the safe side. Also I'm curious, why are you wearing rubber gloves?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Looks like you have a couple non fertile eggs. But I would wait until day 10 just to be on the safe side. Also I'm curious, why are you wearing rubber gloves?


I have read about using gloves because of need to keep eggs sterile, I don't use them myself, soap/water, hand sanitizer. And, I only candle a few way into it just to see if at least one has made it, then close the bator back up. Although, not sure i have to do it all that fast. This spring, I watched a broody hen hatch 5 of 5, and she left the nest once a day for 30 min to an hr each day, some of those days were in the 40's. still 100 percent hatch. Of course, that could be the diff of nature vs machine.....


----------

